# cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh



## yen meo

mình muốn tìm một bạn nam...học khá tiếng anh và có thể giúp mình học lại tiếng anh 
mình mất gốc rồi nên cần người nào thật sự tốt và có thể giúp mình
sẽ chỉ là hướng dẫn qua mạng thôi
chắc ít thời gian gặp lắm....có thể trở thành bạn bè để giúp nhau trong cuộc sống
mình mong là mọi người giúp mình nhé,,,biết là rất khó nhưng mong mọi người giúp mình với


----------



## Tonight

yahoo ! tonight53x@yahoo.com  mình thik E và hi vọng giúp đc, có điều ít onl lắm nha


----------



## yen meo

nếu có thể a liên lạc với e qua mail nhockappy9x_loverap nhé


----------



## boy_sad92

học với e có cơ hội đc làm quen với em ko


----------



## yen meo

hihi thì có thể làm bạn tốt mà...giúp được mình thì ad nik nhockappy9x_loverap nhé^^


----------



## ken_boy

làm cái trước rồi dạy sau )


----------



## tinhnhuchiecla

tưởng j tiếng anh thì chịu khà khà trước đi thi biết chú ít jo quên tiệt rùi khà khà


----------



## yen meo

hơ...có giúp nhau thì giúp nhiệt tình làm gì ăn nói kểu ấy


----------



## LegendSpirit

chào em. a thấy e bảo là cần ng dạy tiếng anh. anh ngĩ tiếng anh k cần phải mất quá nhiều thời gian để học đâu. 1 ngày em dành ra 20ph để học nếu em duy trì đc trong 1 năm anh đảm bảo tiếng anh của em sẽ rất khá. kinh nghiệm của anh là em k nên đến các trung tâm học và thuê gia sư bởi vì tốn kém mà hiệu quả không cao. nó dễ học hơn vì đông ng nên tạo cho em cảm giác hứng thú học hơn 1 tý thôi
Nếu em có thể tự học đc thì anh có quyển English Grammar in use. là quyển sách dạy tiếng anh từ căn bản. có thể nói cho ng mới biết tiếng anh cũng đúng. nó khá chi tiết và có cả bài tập kèm theo cho em. hiện anh đang có 2 quyển bản gốc. Sách này rất nhiều bản in lậu và thật sự nếu k đc thầy cô dặn đi mua thì anh cũng đã mua phải 2,3 quyển sách như tiêu đề nhưng ở trong viết rất chán. nếu em cần anh có thể cho em cầm về học. có j anh em trao đổi thêm.
Anh đang học năm cuối trường ĐHBK Hà Nội. nhà anh ở đây luôn nên k khó để di chuyển nhưng a nghĩ e nên tự học trước xem bản thân có thật sự nghiêm túc muốn học tiếng anh không
Anh thì nghành của anh là công nghệ thông tin cho nên vốn từ tiếng anh của anh là tiếng anh chuyên nghành. anh cũng khá là lười học tiếng anh nhưng do anh tiếp thu cũng nhanh nên 1 tuần anh thường rành ra 1 số buổi nhất định để tập trung học. nhưng anh nghĩ em nên học đều đặn mỗi ngày 5 từ mới. và học theo cấu trúc ngữ pháp có trong Sách. anh cũng có rất nhiều vốn kinh nghiệm sống và học tập nếu e cảm thấy cần anh có thể chia sẻ có thể gặp em Cafe 1 buổi nào đấy. với anh chuyện học và chuyện j j đấy nó tách bạch k liên quan đến nhau. có vài lời ngắn nhưng viết ra nhìn cũng khá dài cho em. chào em


----------



## tinhnhuchiecla

yen meo đã viết:


> hơ...có giúp nhau thì giúp nhiệt tình làm gì ăn nói kểu ấy


nói thật mà hj hj
có j thì add nick tinhnhuchiecla892013 nhé nc 
hj hj ngữ pháp tiếng anh còn nhớ đôi chút có j cứ hỏi hj hj 
biết trả lời nhiệt tình ak


----------



## Thiên Thiên

I can help you through YouCam, and support your English communication, intelligent questions and you answer, and you ask yourself answer


----------



## hieuhb

anh la sinh vien nam cuoi truong Hubt vua trai qua 2 dot thi topic hi vong co the giup em. lien he luachonmotvisao84882002


----------



## 8+1

We can use English right in this topic ^^ Or message me on YM schicksal_a1


----------



## kuhieu

Không giỏi lắm có được ko?


----------



## vuhoang76

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

các Anh, các Chị ơi, em cũng cần học tiếng Anh mà không có thời gian rảnh chỉ có thể giao tiếp qua email thôi, Anh/Chị có lòng tốt cưu mang giúp dùm em với, em xin đa tạ.


----------



## davisnguyen

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

lien lac voi anh nhe qua email davisnguyen1981@gmail.com


----------



## duahau77

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

ok anh o tan binh ma ko ranh nhieu dau...chi ranh mot vai tieng trong gio hanh chanh thoi


----------



## Tony_Dang

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

chào bạn!

Tiếng anh thì mình cũng khá, đang dạy cho mấy đứa cháu ở nhà. Mình có thể giúp bạn nhưng tốt hơn hết, nếu bạn muốn thực sự giỏi tiếng anh thì hãy nên "tầm sư học đạo", không thầy đố mày làm nên mà. Nếu bạn muốn mình sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn chỗ học anh văn từ căn bản ban đầu, thầy dạy rất giỏi và học phí cũng rẻ. Mình từn học rồi, ở Gò Vấp. Nếu thích thú và thuận tiện nơi bạn ở thì pm cho mình nhé!


----------



## vesaucodon

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

ĐÚng là tiếng anh nên tự học được mà, mạng có, cd có, video tự học trên mạng có. quan trọng có muốn học không thôi. chúc e thành công


----------



## manhbaolong

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

thế nữa ko giup dc em ak .hay chỉ thích nam thôi hjj


----------



## kinhkhung90

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

chào bạn, mình cũng thích học tieng anh, h mình đang di dạy tiengs anh. mình có lập một web http://materialenglish.************/ cho những ai muốn phát trien thêm kĩ năng tiếng anh, bạn vào xem qua xem có j giúp ích cho bạn đc ko nhé. nếu có điều kiện thì cùng trao đổi qua yahoo, anhduc1121990, mình cũng khá bận.   minh sinh năm 90.


----------



## boydongnai87

*Trả lời: cần tìm một bạn nam giúp học tiếng anh*

a o bien hoa dong nai neu e muon that su hoc thi call : 01213790499
a ten Binh ( chuyen anh van giao tiep )


----------



## printkutonhuphich

Tiếng anh thì anh cũng phọt phẹt được. cần gì anh sẽ giúp.


----------



## trinhdungsd

yen meo đã viết:


> mình muốn tìm một bạn nam...học khá tiếng anh và có thể giúp mình học lại tiếng anh
> mình mất gốc rồi nên cần người nào thật sự tốt và có thể giúp mình
> sẽ chỉ là hướng dẫn qua mạng thôi
> chắc ít thời gian gặp lắm....có thể trở thành bạn bè để giúp nhau trong cuộc sống
> mình mong là mọi người giúp mình nhé,,,biết là rất khó nhưng mong mọi người giúp mình với


a muốn giúp em và muốn đc làm tình với em!


----------



## remgo

yen meo đã viết:


> mình muốn tìm một bạn nam...học khá tiếng anh và có thể giúp mình học lại tiếng anh
> mình mất gốc rồi nên cần người nào thật sự tốt và có thể giúp mình
> sẽ chỉ là hướng dẫn qua mạng thôi
> chắc ít thời gian gặp lắm....có thể trở thành bạn bè để giúp nhau trong cuộc sống
> mình mong là mọi người giúp mình nhé,,,biết là rất khó nhưng mong mọi người giúp mình với


sao lại phải là nam? nữ học giỏi tiếng anh không được à?


----------



## samsung

Cái này bạn tự học cũng dc? nhưng phải giao tiếp nhiều


----------



## shopdecalhn

ở đây có lắm bạn nhiệt tình thiệt, mình lại kém tiếng anh rùi, ko giúp được gì cho cô bé cả


----------



## Hoangminh.cool

yen meo đã viết:


> mình muốn tìm một bạn nam...học khá tiếng anh và có thể giúp mình học lại tiếng anh
> mình mất gốc rồi nên cần người nào thật sự tốt và có thể giúp mình
> sẽ chỉ là hướng dẫn qua mạng thôi
> chắc ít thời gian gặp lắm....có thể trở thành bạn bè để giúp nhau trong cuộc sống
> mình mong là mọi người giúp mình nhé,,,biết là rất khó nhưng mong mọi người giúp mình với



Mình từng đi Du học 3 năm và hiện tại dùng tiếng Anh khá thành thạo. Bạn có thể gửi mail vào: hoangminhnguyen.cool@gmail.com để cùng chia sẻ nhé ! H.Minh


----------



## hangvo

Quan trọng là học cấp tốc, 20ph một ngày mình bảo đảm với bạn rằng trừ phi bạn có khả năng tiếng anh cơ bản cứng, chứ nếu mất gốc như chủ topic học 20ph một ngày là một cực hình. chứ đừng nói 1nam. 
Mà cho dù học được 20ph một ngày trong vòng một năm thì bạn ấy cũng không khá lên được bao nhiêu đâu.
Học tiếng phải chăm chỉ, siêng năng, cần cù và chịu khó, đặc biệt là phải đam mê, bạn phải cố gắng học sáng, trưa, chiều, tối, ngủ lúc nào cũng phải nghĩ vận dụng khả năng từ vựng, nghe tiếng anh liên tục các bài hội thoại bạn thích mặt dù không hiểu. bạn phải cố gắng vượt qua bản thân của mình mới cải thiệt được khả năng tiếng anh của mình


----------



## LamKhoi

changkhovuitinh39@yahoo.com nhớ tới đâu và giúp trong khả năng


----------



## tuan-id

OK gọi mình nhé 0934 553 981


----------



## Kim Thoa

để làm gì thế bạn a


----------



## theluc89

Giờ có nhiều cách mà, mình cũng đang học các khóa ol thấy khá hay


----------

